# Watch out all you deer hunters!



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tables Turned on Deer Hunter

NORTH VERNON, Ind. - When hunter Jim Mick went into the woods to bag himself a deer, he never expected to come out empty-handed - and badly bruised.

The 69-year-old bowhunter was treated for injuries he said he suffered during a wrestling match with an angry buck. Mick, of North Vernon, said the deer attacked him Monday while he was hunting alone in rural Decatur County in southeastern Indiana.

"He came out of the tall grass and briars," Mick said. "When I realized it, he was on me already."

Mick said the animal, which weighed about 150 pounds, struck him in the chest and knocked him to the ground, goring him in the thigh.

"All I had time to do was throw my hands up and grab his antlers," he said.

After about a 10-minute struggle, Mick said he managed to put a tree between himself and the deer, and the animal retreated.

Mick put a makeshift bandage on his leg and returned to his vehicle to call family members for help, he said. His son-in-law took him to a hospital in Greensburg, where he was treated for the gash and other minor injuries and released.

"It was probably a draw, but I think I got the worst of it," Mick said. "I don't think he had any gouge marks on him."

*Think I'll stick to bird hunting! I can't think of a pheasant ever attacking a hunter! *


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

Just one more reason why I wish you could carry some sort of gun while bowhunting (like a pistol to be specfic). Even with a concealed carry permit you aren't allowed to carry one while bowhunting. I think this law should be changed myself.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

First let me say that I am glad this guy is alright, and I'm sure it was a very scary ordeal. But, the devil inside of me just wishes I could have video footage of this. Can you imagine getting the h*ll beat out of you by a deer? I have had big bucks run 2 feet from me while pushing cattails for pheasants, and it scares the h*ll out of me every time it happens.

I only wish that would happen to a hunting show shooting here in ND. We could use that to scare away everyone! :toofunny:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it happen to me before when I saw two buck fight and I came closer to pull full draw my bow but somehow doe barked at me and standing up and tried to hit me with doe feet I say to doe " get out of here shoot shoot" then I ingoried and wanna to shoot nice buck with bow and doe dont give up on me or not scared me . I am big man and muscle I yelled " get out psstt!!!!!" suddenly two buck stop fighting and stared both of us ( me and doe) and both buck took off and doe follow one of the big buck behind.... beleive it or not it is crazy I never knew doe attarcked me and I was alike 8 yards away from two buck on the ground haha :lol:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

Ultimate Deer Fighting Championships. sounds like fun to me.  
i don't think i like the idea of getting gored though.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wonder if he had doused himself in buck lure. This is a pretty rare occurance. I'd say your chances of being shot by another hunter are higher than being attacked by a deer.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I read once where a small 6 pointer attacked a guy and beat the snot out of him. The deer just wouldn't let up so the guy worked a small pocket knife out of his pocket, grabbed the deer around its neck and cut the deers neck. It took the guy a half hour of fighting before the deer finally died. The guy said the knife kept folding back on his fingers cutting him so it was very tough to stab the deer.

Ever since I read that I always have an eery feeling when I'm in the woods.


----------



## astro95 (Nov 22, 2004)

You sure it wasn't a PETArd dressed up in a deer outfit.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If the genes for man hunting bucks becomes a dominant gene in the gene pool and the gene frequency increases, buck hunting should get to be real interesting in a few years. Can you imagine.....


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

the story continues " he then finished his whisky and continued talking to the aliens who had just disembarked from the spacecraft......


----------

